# Five Babies!



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

On Saturday night Chunky Monkey my ND doe had five babies. All survived but we pulled two to bottle feed. She has four boys and one girl.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW!! Congrats.....we will be needing pictures of these cuties :wink:


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW CONGRATS!!!! They look great!! I had a doe that had 4 kids and I thought that was crazy!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Those are some cute little babies! I love that there is just one a totally different color than the rest


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute but 4 boys and 1 girl! That is just bad odds! Sorry! Mama looks very happy.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Love them! They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you got a whole herd in one! Cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Can I see a pic of her before?? She must have been giant!! They are all so cute!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Omg! They look amazing! Did you have any idea there was so many??

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

We hah no idea there were so many we thought maybe 3 or 4. 
Pic of her 2 days before kidding lying down.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow she was huge! :laugh::crazy:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Love those colors!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow... How on earth did she have so many in her?!?!
She might as well have been a dog having a litter of puppies.
Beautiful babies though, congrats on a healthy kidding.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that is awesome !!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Omg I have never had 5 babies at the same time! It's amazing they are all alive! Congrats!


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

I was so surprised when she had 5 babies. I thought she had 3 or even 4. Boy was I wrong


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goodluck they r cute


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

So so cute


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much. Everyone is still alive and very happy.


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

Flamey I really like your profile picture. I am a Dr. Who fan too.


----------

